# New Wicker Pet Baskets



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

I have added some new pictures of our wicker pet baskets but not sure if the background is the right one to have?

We do have a white background we could use, do you think that would be better?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe a white sheet behind the baskets, best thing would be to try it out and compare photos.
The baskets look lovely


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you - I re-took the photos on lots of large pieces of white card. It does look better.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

They look beautiful anyway!


----------

